# Porridge



## ianbilly (Jan 17, 2017)

My Diabetic dietitian suggest Porridge as a variation for breakfast & i know a few on here eat porridge. Any recommendations for a good tasty one please? I'm going to add berries for sweetness but is it ok to add a Teaspoon of Stevia for sweetness if i don't have the berries?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm not an expert on Porridge, haven't had any since it spiked me just after diagnosis.  But you should look for unprocessed oats (such as jumbo oats) as these are slower release.  Also try to reduce the amount of milk you use & try water or almond/soya milk.  Stevia would be OK but may have an after taste that most sweeteners have.  Berries should be fine.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 17, 2017)

What Mark said about Jumbo oats is good advice - and try substituting some oat bran which is both good for you and bulks it up without the carb load. I put cream or full-fat Greek yoghurt in sometimes in place of something sweet. Also some chia seeds, linseed and/or walnuts are nice and low-carb too.


----------



## Manda1 (Jan 18, 2017)

I have tried all sorts of porridge and it all spikes my bg level x so sadly I no longer have it at all x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 18, 2017)

Im boring and have plain Oat So Simple. Sometimes I have berries, sometimes a spoon of sweetner. I find it helps lower my BG levels in the morning. I tend to make mine with almond milk to keep the carb count a bit lower.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 18, 2017)

I have flanaghans (sp?). Get them from Tesco. Being T1 though I bolus for them, but to stop the spike I take the insulin 30 mins before I have them.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 18, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I have flanaghans (sp?). Get them from Tesco. Being T1 though I bolus for them, but to stop the spike I take the insulin 30 mins before I have them.


Flavahans? That's the best porridge (IMHO) - lovely and creamy.


----------



## weecee (Jan 18, 2017)

Flahavans for me too. Make it with water and sometimes blueberries, or blob of frozen apple. Cinnamon on top. No sugar.  Yummo


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Jan 18, 2017)

I have 50g porridge with bran, 200ml of semi skimmed milk and between 50-80grm of frozen raspberries or blueberries every day without any spikes. Maybe I'm lucky


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 18, 2017)

I really like Porridge too for my BG. I set off from Keswick & drove for 40mins to the start of doing Scar-Fell pike. Had a Libre on & had perfect Bg up & down with only a couple of bickies all the way. Porridge does not spike me & I had my insulin pump set on 1 & 2% basal. Try & beat that after being T1 for 50yrs . Good luck with things Anthony


----------

